# Kitless pens?



## spnemo (Aug 29, 2010)

I am fairly new to pen turning.  Where can I learn more about how to do kitless pens or closed end pens?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 29, 2010)

spnemo said:


> I am fairly new to pen turning.  Where can I learn more about how to do kitless pens or closed end pens?



Try contacting Butch aka ldb2000 here on IAP. He's one of the masters of the kitless pen and a "fanatic" to boot.:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Peter , There really is no one set place to learn about kitless pens but the Advanced Penmaking Forum here does have allot of information on different aspects of kitless penmaking . 
Arizona Silhouette has a DVD on how to make closed end pens and they do sell the mandrels as well , if you buy the mandrels from him he gives the DVD to you for free . There is also a bit of information in the Advanced Penmaking Forum on making Pin Chucks and other ways to hold the blanks for making closed end pens . 
Any of this kind of penmaking requires that you have some special tools like either a scroll chuck or a collet chuck although some things like closed end pens and modified kit pens can be made with an adjustable mandrel but the correct tools make the job much easier and safer .

Edit ; AS only sends the DVD for free if you purchase 2 or more closed end mandrels , other wise the DVD costs $10.95 plus shipping .


----------



## spnemo (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I will check out AZ Silhouette and keep searching the forum.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you have any specific questions , please feel free to post them in this forum or PM me , I'm always willing to help .


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 29, 2010)

I second the AS closed end mandrels. I made my own mandrels and they worked ok. I then bought the AS mandrels and I have never looked back. I got the free DVD and found it helpful. Lots of help on here and resources in the library. 
Martin


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 30, 2010)

This is a copy of an article "The Invisible Clip" that was recently published in the American Woodturner magazine.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/42_InvisibleClipLR_0723.pdf

You can also go to the index page for penturning on my website where you should find some helpful things about making pens.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pens.html


----------



## spnemo (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Russ!  I really enjoy your site.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 2, 2010)

I closed end using the HF punch set. A bit of tape gets a nice press fit on the punch. Turn between centers as long as possible. I take it all the way to buffing for PR with just a nub at the end so it stays between centers just until the last moment. The AS rigs look MUCH easier than my method, but I'm a cheap bastage.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 2, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I closed end using the HF punch set. A bit of tape gets a nice press fit on the punch. Turn between centers as long as possible. I take it all the way to buffing for PR with just a nub at the end so it stays between centers just until the last moment. The AS rigs look MUCH easier than my method, but I'm a cheap bastage.


 
Hey a method I can use without buying a new tool!  I both love it and hate it.  I am always looking for an excuse to buy a tool.


----------

